# Nvu: fond coloré



## pulgita (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de faire une Newsletter pour le boulot et j'utilise Nvu. Ceux qui recoivent mes essais n'ont pas tous le même résultat suivant qu'ils sont sur plateforme Win ou OSX. Je veux dire que souvent le fond coloré d'un paragraphe déborde sur un autre paragraphe par exemple. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, encore moins un programmeur. Je suis conscient de mes lacunes dans ce domaine. Mais quelqu'un pourrait me dire vers quelle voix je dois me diriger pour résoudre mon problème?

Merci
Pulgita


----------



## domd (26 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

est-ce que tu utilises un (ou des) tableaux pour la mise en page ? 
Je m'explique, tu peux rendre les bords transparents (donc invisibles) et cela te permet de placer tes paragraphes sans risques de débordement ou de problème de centrage, etc...
Voilà


----------



## plovemax (26 Novembre 2005)

Pour t'aider on manque de détail là. Utilisation de CSS? Quels sont les format d'images utilisées? Ta newsletter tu l'as créée en WYSIWYG ou alors en tripatouillant le code? Personnellement dans NVU j'ai été plusieurs fois obligé d'aller directement corriger le code sinon le logiciel ne faisait pas ce que je voulais.
Il faut savoir que internet explorer ne sais pas gérer en natif les images png -du coup il faut alourdir le code....- et que certaine règles CSS sont mal suivie. Sur PC tu as des "censuré" uniquement avec IE (ou son petit copain outlook) ou aussi avec d'autres client internet ou messagerie? Si le code n'est pas trop long tu peux nous le montrer sur ce post?
Enfin la technique des tableaux n'est pas la panacée : certains moteur d'affichage de html les gère très mal, cela ne concerne qu'une minorité d'utilisateurs mais bon il faut quand même penser à eux. De plus je pense que cette technique est limite d'un point de vue respect du standart W3C -là je m'avance peut-être un peu.


----------



## pulgita (26 Novembre 2005)

Domd, salut et merci. Je fais la tentative lundi. Te donnerai les résultats.

Plovemax, salut et merci. Je ne trifouille pas le code, n'étant pas spécialiste. Penses-tu que je doive passer par un soft non libre, si oui lequel me conseillerais-tu? Des fois que l'investissement ne refroidisse pas ma boite.

Merci


----------



## pulgita (28 Novembre 2005)

Plovemax,
voici le code source que je n'ai jamais corrigé, je travail en WYSIWYG. C'est donc le paragraphe à liste à puces qui merdoi. Le CSS , je maitrise pas encore. Je ne connais pas le résultat sur d'autres navigateurs que IE, Safari et Firefox, messageries, Outlook, Mail.

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html
 xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="fr-fr"><head><meta
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
 http-equiv="content-type" /> <title>test novembre 2005</title><meta
 content="Carmelo Gimenez" name="author" /></head>
<body
 style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"
 link="#0000ff" alink="#009900" vlink="#ff0000"><div><img
 style="width: 300px; height: 113px;" alt="image"
 src="http://www.strategia-consulting.com/images/LOGO_STRAT.jpg"
 hspace="15" vspace="12" /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; top: 320px; left: 12px; width: 274px;">&laquo;[Contact]Civilite&raquo;
&laquo;[Contact]Nom&raquo;,<br /></div><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; top: 506px; left: 12px; width: 750px; text-align: justify;">Ces
questions simples en apparences n'appellent pas de r&eacute;ponses
aussi &eacute;videntes. Elles n&eacute;cessitent une
r&eacute;flexion
bas&eacute;e sur l'analyse d'une multitude de facteurs internes et
externes &agrave; votre entreprise.<br /></div><br /><br /><br /><br /><div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; top: 620px; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px;">C'est
une approche privil&eacute;giant &nbsp;l'&eacute;coute et
le dialogue,
en tenant compte de vos sp&eacute;cificit&eacute;s d'entreprise
que
<span style="font-weight: bold;">Strategia Consulting</span>
se propose de vous aider &agrave; mettre en oeuvre
les moyens de cr&eacute;er un r&eacute;el levier de
d&eacute;veloppement commercial de votre entreprise.<br /></div><br /><br /><div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; top: 696px; left: 12px; width: 676px;">Pour
plus d'informations, appelez-moi directement au <span
 style="font-weight: bold;">06 21 09 37 27 </span>ou
visitez notre <a href="http://www.strategia-consulting.com">site
web.</a><br /></div><br /><br /><div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 753px;">Strategia
Consulting<br />Carmelo Gimenez<br /></div><br /><div><br /><br /><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 855px; height: 22px;"><small>Si
vous ne souhaitez plus recevoir de courrier de Strategia Consulting,
cliquez sur <a
 href="mailto:remove@strategia-consulting.com?Subject=Ref_Desabo=Elk-1-24269&amp;body=Si%20vous%20ne%20souhaitez%20plus%20recevoir%20cet%20e-mail,%20cliquez%20sur%20ce%20lien">ce
lien</a>.</small></div></div></div><br /></div></div><br /><div
 style="position: absolute; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px; top: 567px; bottom: auto;">Dans
cet univers &eacute;conomique fortement concurrentiel, il ne suffit
plus d'avoir de bons produits pour s&eacute;duire ses clients. Il
est
donc n&eacute;cessaire de se singulariser "pour tirer son
&eacute;pingle du jeu" avec un minimum de coh&eacute;rence dans
l'action.</div></div><div
 style="position: absolute; background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); width: 604px; top: 375px; left: 9.65293%; right: auto;"><ul><li>Votre
politique commerciale est-elle en ad&eacute;quation avec votre
strat&eacute;gie globale?</li><li>Toutes les chances
sont-elles de v&ocirc;tre c&ocirc;t&eacute; pour
r&eacute;pondre aux attentes de vos clients?</li><li>Etes-vous
s&ucirc;r de valoriser vos avantages par rapport &agrave; vos
concurrents?</li><li>Votre image est-elle
r&eacute;ellement bien per&ccedil;ue?</li></ul></div></div><div
 style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 168px; font-style: italic;">R&eacute;v&eacute;ler
votre potentiel<br />Cr&eacute;er un levier de
d&eacute;veloppement<br />Accro&icirc;tre votre potentiel
&eacute;conomique</div></div></body></html>


----------



## plovemax (28 Novembre 2005)

Bon effectivement la couleur du fond est décentrée sur IE alors qu'elle est bien sur Safari (je suppose que c'est çà ton problème si j'ai bien compris) Je vais étudier ton code et je te répond avant demain soir (là j'ai 7heures de boulot d'affilé dans les pattes et je suis un peu naze)
Sinon non tu n'es pas obligé de passer par un soft payant nvu est un bon logiciel. Le problème c'est qu'en WYSIWIG tu n'auras jamais la même finesse de travail que si tu écris directement du code (par exemple lorsque tu créés un bloc et que tu le place sur ta page le logiciel ne sait pas si tu donne un positionnement relatif ou absolu il est donc obligé d'interpréter.) Je conseille donc d'apprendre les rudiments du code et ensuite lorsque tu créer une page va voir le code source en essayant de comprendre le pourquoi du comment : tu apprendras le html de cette façon. Ainsi petit à petit tu pourras corriger les erreurs d'interprétation du wysiwyg en modifiant quelques lignes de code uniquement.


----------



## plovemax (28 Novembre 2005)

bon voilà je pense avoir résolu ton problème. En tout cas maintenant chez moi IE et Safari ont un affichage très similaire. 
la solution que je te propose est la suivante (explication de texte à la fin du code):  

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="fr-fr">
<head>
  <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
 http-equiv="content-type" />
  <title>test novembre 2005</title>
  <meta content="Carmelo Gimenez" name="author" />
</head>
<body
 style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"
 link="#0000ff" alink="#009900" vlink="#ff0000">
<div><img style="width: 300px; height: 113px;"
 alt="image"
 src="http://www.strategia-consulting.com/images/LOGO_STRAT.jpg"
 hspace="15" vspace="12" /><br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<div
 style="background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-right: 15%; margin-left: 10%; padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px;">
<ul style="list-style-type: disc;">
  <span> </span>
  <li>Votre
politique commerciale est-elle en ad&eacute;quation avec votre
strat&eacute;gie globale?</li>
  <li>Toutes les chances
sont-elles de v&ocirc;tre c&ocirc;t&eacute; pour
r&eacute;pondre aux attentes de vos clients?</li>
  <li>Etes-vous
s&ucirc;r de valoriser vos avantages par rapport &agrave; vos
concurrents?</li>
  <li>Votre image est-elle
r&eacute;ellement bien per&ccedil;ue?</li>
  <span> </span>
</ul>
</div>
<br />
<div><br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; width: 274px; top: 272px; left: 13px;">&laquo;[Contact]Civilite&raquo;
&laquo;[Contact]Nom&raquo;,<br />
</div>
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<div><br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; top: 506px; left: 12px; width: 750px; text-align: justify;">Ces
questions simples en apparences n'appellent pas de r&eacute;ponses
aussi &eacute;videntes. Elles n&eacute;cessitent une
r&eacute;flexion
bas&eacute;e sur l'analyse d'une multitude de facteurs internes et
externes &agrave; votre entreprise.<br />
</div>
<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<div><br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; top: 620px; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px;">C'est
une approche privil&eacute;giant &nbsp;l'&eacute;coute et
le dialogue,
en tenant compte de vos sp&eacute;cificit&eacute;s d'entreprise
que
<span style="font-weight: bold;">Strategia Consulting</span>
se propose de vous aider &agrave; mettre en oeuvre
les moyens de cr&eacute;er un r&eacute;el levier de
d&eacute;veloppement commercial de votre entreprise.<br />
</div>
<br />
<br />
<div><br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; top: 696px; left: 12px; width: 676px;">Pour
plus d'informations, appelez-moi directement au <span
 style="font-weight: bold;">06 21 09 37 27 </span>ou
visitez notre <a href="http://www.strategia-consulting.com">site
web.</a><br />
</div>
<br />
<br />
<div><br />
<div style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 753px;">Strategia
Consulting<br />
Carmelo Gimenez<br />
</div>
<br />
<div><br />
<br />
<br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 855px; height: 22px;"><small>Si
vous ne souhaitez plus recevoir de courrier de Strategia Consulting,
cliquez sur <a
 href="mailto:remove@strategia-consulting.com?Subject=Ref_Desabo=Elk-1-24269&amp;body=Si%20vous%20ne%20souhaitez%20plus%2%200recevoir%20cet%20e-mail,%20cliquez%20sur%20ce%20lien">ce
lien</a>.</small></div>
</div>
</div>
<br />
</div>
</div>
<br />
<div
 style="position: absolute; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px; top: 567px; bottom: auto;">Dans
cet univers &eacute;conomique fortement concurrentiel, il ne suffit
plus d'avoir de bons produits pour s&eacute;duire ses clients. Il
est
donc n&eacute;cessaire de se singulariser "pour tirer son
&eacute;pingle du jeu" avec un minimum de coh&eacute;rence dans
l'action.</div>
</div>
</div>
<div
 style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 168px; font-style: italic;">R&eacute;v&eacute;ler
votre potentiel<br />
Cr&eacute;er un levier de
d&eacute;veloppement<br />
Accro&icirc;tre votre potentiel
&eacute;conomique</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>

la ligne importante c'est :
 <div
 style="background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-right: 15%; margin-left: 10%; padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px;">


au lieu de 

<div style="position: absolute; background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); width: 564px; height: 109px; top: 365px; left: 83px;">

Ton souci vient du fait que tu utilise des blocs qui sont interprétés différemment selon les moteurs de rendu HTML. En donnant une place fixe à tout tes élément tu ne laisses plus de place à l'interprétation et tu impose une mise en page (dans l'exemple que je te donne une marge droite de 15% de l'affichage -tu peux lui donner une valeur absolue en px (pixel) ou en cm- marge gauche de 10% et un espacement intérieur en bas et en haut (padding bottom et top) de  5pixels.


----------



## pulgita (28 Novembre 2005)

Plovemax,
je suis touché par ta dilligeance et admiratif pour ta compétence. 
Je me mets au bouleau demain et j'ai hâte de voir le résultat. 
Grand merci.


----------



## plovemax (28 Novembre 2005)

Ya pas de quoi. Et te laisse pas abuser je ne suis pas si compétent que çà : tout juste "éclairé" disons. 
Euh je viens de regarder par curiosité le logo de ta newsletter : il pèse 176 ko!!! Bon d'accord pour un utilisateur aillant l'ADSL c'est pas grand chose mais pour le gars qui est encore en RTC çà fait un peu lourd pour un logo. Je te conseille, plutôt que de réduire la taille dans NVU, de la réduire dans le fichier source; tu y perdras un peu en qualité (négligeable) par contre tu auras optimisé ta newsletter. 
Sinon je viens de relire mes posts, ouf là là que de fôtes que de fôtes


----------



## avosmac (29 Novembre 2005)

Le code ainsi corrigé et proposé a été testé dans NVU ? Parce que moi les "background-color", ça ne donne pas grand chose...


----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2005)

testé dans NVU pour la modification du code et sur IE 5.2 et Safari pour le rendu et j'ai un fond couleur beige saumon en arrière plan de la liste à puce. Le reste de la page est blanche comme spécifié dans le style de la page. Je viens de le retester en copiant le code directement dans le post et toujours la même chose... Que veux-tu dire par les "background-color:"  çà ne donne pas grand chose?


----------



## avosmac (29 Novembre 2005)

ayé jé arrivé

je voulais tout un fond coloré

merci


----------



## avosmac (29 Novembre 2005)

D'ailleurs, il y a une commande dans NVU qui permet de colorer le fond. Mais là n'était pas l'objet du propos, je sais.

Ceci dit, il est aussi possible d'utiliser la fonction Layer et de ne colorer que l'espace d'un Layer. Ce qui évite d'entrer dan sle code


----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> ayé jé arrivé
> 
> je voulais tout un fond coloré
> 
> merci


OK


			
				avosmac a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, il y a une commande dans NVU qui permet de colorer le fond. Mais là n'était pas l'objet du propos, je sais.
> 
> Ceci dit, il est aussi possible d'utiliser la fonction Layer et de ne colorer que l'espace d'un Layer. Ce qui évite d'entrer dan sle code


Oui d'accord mais je persiste à dire qu'on fait du travail plus fin en allant dans le code pour corriger les "erreurs" d'interprétation du WysiWYG. Cependant je comprend que certain soient rebutés voire ai peur du code : c'est loin d'être convivial comme n'arrête pas de me dire mon associé à propos de linux... :love:


----------



## pulgita (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour Plovemax et moderateur,

merci de vous pencher sur mon cas.
J'ai appliqué la correction et je me le suis envoyé sur une autre adresse de Mail via Emailink et là j'ai ce résultat:le paragraphe est déporté vers le haut, créant un gros espace avec le paragraphe suivant et le texte n'est pas centré dans le fond. J'ai essayé de modifier le"margin" 15% jusqu'à 35%. Je n'arrive pas à centrer.
Je suis limité!


----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2005)

plusieurs remarques:
1) ton texte à une largeur prédéfinie (par le fait que tu as des blocs de largeur définie) donc lorsqu'on fait varier la taille de la fenêtre d'affichage, ce texte garde toujours la même largeur. Est-ce voulu de ta part ou est-ce juste une conséquence de le façon dont tu as créé ta page?

Je pense qu'il est préférable de contraindre le texte à avoir une taille définie plutôt que de faire des blocs. J'ai fait le test, j'obtiens une présentation très très similaire en tapant 26 lignes de moins, soit 66 mots et 341 caractères de moins; ce qui à une vitesse de frappe de 30 caractères à la minute fait gagner 11 minutes... Euh excuse moi je m'égare là...

2) Ton texte n'est pas centré (Je suppose que c'est sur les bords): euh là c'est normal, tes différentes questions ne contiennent pas le même nombre de caractères donc par la méthode que je te propose, tu ne peux pas avoir un texte centré. Par contre un effet que je n'avais pas remarqué en faisant jouer la taille de la page le fond vient "toucher" le texte avant que la mise en page ne change. Il vaudrait mieux mettre padding: 5px au lieu des padding-bottom et top. Concernant le "centrage" tu peux cependant tromper l'ennemi en fixant une largeur qui doit être respectée et le débord d'arrière plan est identique de chaque coté de ton texte (il ne s'agit pas d'un vrai centrage); Remplace la ligne suivante

<div
style="background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-right: 15%; margin-left: 10%; padding-top: 5px; padding-bottom: 5px;">


par la ligne

<div
 style="padding: 5px; background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-left: 40px; width: 600px;">

Le paramètre à faire varier pour obtenir la largeur que tu veux est width. Par exemple avec 570px tu as aussi l'impression d'un centrage mais uniquement avec safari : sur IE ce n'est pas centré. 

Pédagogie de ce changement : on fixe une marge à gauche pour le fond et le texte et on fixe une largeur obligatoire pour ceux-ci, on contraint donc l'apparence un peu comme dans un bloc sauf que tu n'as pas de positionnement du bloc à définir.

3) Pour ce qui est du décalage du paragraphe vers le haut dans NVU en mode WYSIWYG rajoute des retour à la ligne (touche enter) au-dessus de ton paragraphe attention pas de trop (teste avec le navigateur pour voir ce que çà donne.)

A suivre le code avec les nouvelles spécifications. Mais essaye de corriger toi-même dans ton fichier précédent çà forme de ce confronter à l'écriture de code...

*Code 1 : options les blocs de texte sont conservés (plus bas le code 2)*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="fr-fr">
<head>

  <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type" />
  <title>test novembre 2005</title>


  <meta content="Carmelo Gimenez" name="author" />

</head>


<body style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0);" link="#0000ff" alink="#009900" vlink="#ff0000">

<div><img style="width: 300px; height: 113px;" alt="image" src="http://www.strategia-consulting.com/images/LOGO_STRAT.jpg" hspace="15" vspace="12" /><br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />
<br />
<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<div style="padding: 5px; background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-left: 40px; width: 600px;">
<ul style="list-style-type: disc;">

  <span> </span> <li>Votre
politique commerciale est-elle en ad&eacute;quation avec votre
strat&eacute;gie globale?</li>

  <li>Toutes les chances
sont-elles de v&ocirc;tre c&ocirc;t&eacute; pour
r&eacute;pondre aux attentes de vos clients?</li>

  <li>Etes-vous
s&ucirc;r de valoriser vos avantages par rapport &agrave; vos
concurrents?</li>

  <li>Votre image est-elle
r&eacute;ellement bien per&ccedil;ue?</li>

  <span> </span>
</ul>

</div>

<br />

<div><br />

<div style="position: absolute; width: 274px; top: 272px; left: 13px;">&laquo;[Contact]Civilite&raquo;
&laquo;[Contact]Nom&raquo;,<br />

</div>

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<div><br />

<div style="position: absolute; top: 506px; left: 12px; width: 750px; text-align: justify;">Ces
questions simples en apparences n'appellent pas de r&eacute;ponses
aussi &eacute;videntes. Elles n&eacute;cessitent une
r&eacute;flexion
bas&eacute;e sur l'analyse d'une multitude de facteurs internes et
externes &agrave; votre entreprise.<br />

</div>

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<div><br />

<div style="position: absolute; top: 620px; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px;">C'est
une approche privil&eacute;giant &nbsp;l'&eacute;coute et
le dialogue,
en tenant compte de vos sp&eacute;cificit&eacute;s d'entreprise
que
<span style="font-weight: bold;">Strategia Consulting</span>
se propose de vous aider &agrave; mettre en oeuvre
les moyens de cr&eacute;er un r&eacute;el levier de
d&eacute;veloppement commercial de votre entreprise.<br />

</div>

<br />

<br />

<div><br />

<div style="position: absolute; top: 696px; left: 12px; width: 676px;">Pour
plus d'informations, appelez-moi directement au <span style="font-weight: bold;">06 21 09 37 27 </span>ou
visitez notre <a href="http://www.strategia-consulting.com">site
web.</a><br />

</div>

<br />

<br />

<div><br />

<div style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 753px;">Strategia
Consulting<br />

Carmelo Gimenez<br />

</div>

<br />

<div><br />

<br />

<br />

<div style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 855px; height: 22px;"><small>Si
vous ne souhaitez plus recevoir de courrier de Strategia Consulting,
cliquez sur <a href="mailto:remove@strategia-consulting.com?Subject=Ref_Desabo=Elk-1-24269&amp;body=Si%20vous%20ne%20souhaitez%20plus%2%20%200recevoir%20cet%20e-mail,%20cliquez%20sur%20ce%20lien">ce
lien</a>.</small></div>

</div>

</div>

<br />

</div>

</div>

<br />

<div style="position: absolute; text-align: justify; left: 12px; width: 750px; top: 567px; bottom: auto;">Dans
cet univers &eacute;conomique fortement concurrentiel, il ne suffit
plus d'avoir de bons produits pour s&eacute;duire ses clients. Il
est
donc n&eacute;cessaire de se singulariser "pour tirer son
&eacute;pingle du jeu" avec un minimum de coh&eacute;rence dans
l'action.</div>

</div>

</div>

<div style="position: absolute; left: 12px; top: 168px; font-style: italic;">R&eacute;v&eacute;ler
votre potentiel<br />

Cr&eacute;er un levier de
d&eacute;veloppement<br />

Accro&icirc;tre votre potentiel
&eacute;conomique</div>

</div>

</body>
</html>

*code 2 : les blocs de texte sont supprimés* voir le post suivant car sinon post trop long


----------



## plovemax (29 Novembre 2005)

et voici le code 2

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="fr-fr">
<head>

  <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type" />
  <title>test novembre 2005</title>


  <meta content="Carmelo Gimenez" name="author" />

</head>


<body style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); width: 750px;" link=" alink=" vlink="#ff0000">

<div><img style="width: 300px; height: 113px;" alt="image" src="http://www.strategia-consulting.com/images/LOGO_STRAT.jpg" hspace="15" vspace="12" /><br />

<br />

<br style="font-style: italic;" />

<span style="font-style: italic;">R&eacute;v&eacute;ler
votre potentiel</span><br style="font-style: italic;" />

<span style="font-style: italic;">Cr&eacute;er un
levier de
d&eacute;veloppement</span><br style="font-style: italic;" />

<span style="font-style: italic;">Accro&icirc;tre
votre potentiel
&eacute;conomique</span><br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<div style="padding: 5px; background-color: rgb(255, 204, 153); margin-left: 40px; width: 600px;">
<ul style="list-style-type: disc;">

  <span> </span> <li>Votre
politique commerciale est-elle en ad&eacute;quation avec votre
strat&eacute;gie globale?</li>

  <li>Toutes les chances
sont-elles de v&ocirc;tre c&ocirc;t&eacute; pour
r&eacute;pondre aux attentes de vos clients?</li>

  <li>Etes-vous
s&ucirc;r de valoriser vos avantages par rapport &agrave; vos
concurrents?</li>

  <li>Votre image est-elle
r&eacute;ellement bien per&ccedil;ue?</li>

  <span> </span>
</ul>

</div>

<br />

<div>
<div style="position: absolute; width: 274px; top: 272px; left: 13px;">&laquo;[Contact]Civilite&raquo;
&laquo;[Contact]Nom&raquo;,<br />

</div>

<div><br />

<div style="text-align: justify;">Ces
questions simples en apparences n'appellent pas de r&eacute;ponses
aussi &eacute;videntes. Elles n&eacute;cessitent une
r&eacute;flexion
bas&eacute;e sur l'analyse d'une multitude de facteurs internes et
externes &agrave; votre entreprise.<br />

</div>

<br />

Dans
cet univers &eacute;conomique fortement concurrentiel, il ne suffit
plus d'avoir de bons produits pour s&eacute;duire ses clients. Il
est
donc n&eacute;cessaire de se singulariser "pour tirer son
&eacute;pingle du jeu" avec un minimum de coh&eacute;rence dans
l'action.<br />

<br />

<div style="text-align: justify;">C'est
une approche privil&eacute;giant &nbsp;l'&eacute;coute et
le dialogue,
en tenant compte de vos sp&eacute;cificit&eacute;s d'entreprise
que
<span style="font-weight: bold;">Strategia Consulting</span>
se propose de vous aider &agrave; mettre en oeuvre
les moyens de cr&eacute;er un r&eacute;el levier de
d&eacute;veloppement commercial de votre entreprise.<br />

</div>

<div><br />

Pour
plus d'informations, appelez-moi directement au <span style="font-weight: bold;">06 21 09 37 27 </span>ou
visitez notre <a href="http://www.strategia-consulting.com">site
web.</a><br />

<div>
<br />

<br />

<br />

<br />

<div>Strategia
Consulting<br />

Carmelo Gimenez<br />

<br />

<div><br />

<br />

<br />

<small>Si
vous ne souhaitez plus recevoir de courrier de Strategia Consulting,
cliquez sur <a href="mailto:remove@strategia-consulting.com?Subject=Ref_Desabo=Elk-1-24269&amp;body=Si%20vous%20ne%20souhaitez%20plus%2%20%200recevoir%20cet%20e-mail,%20cliquez%20sur%20ce%20lien">ce
lien</a>.</small>
</div>

</div>

<br />

</div>

</div>

<br />

<div style="text-align: justify; bottom: auto;"><br />

</div>

</div>

</div>

<div style="font-style: italic;"><br />

</div>

</div>

</body>
</html>


----------



## pattes (30 Novembre 2005)

style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0);

est plutôt à remplacer par style="background-color:#FFFFFF;

ou un bgcolor="#FFFFFF" aurait été plus simple.... Mais N-View a plutôt tendance a se mettre vers le XHTML que l'HTML.... Intégrant le CSS... Bon...


----------



## pattes (30 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement je préfère Dreamweaver MX que j'ai acheté...


----------



## plovemax (30 Novembre 2005)

pattes a dit:
			
		

> style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255); color: rgb(0, 0, 0);
> 
> est plutôt à remplacer par style="background-color:#FFFFFF;
> 
> ou un bgcolor="#FFFFFF" aurait été plus simple.... Mais N-View a plutôt tendance a se mettre vers le XHTML que l'HTML.... Intégrant le CSS... Bon...



Je pense qu'il est plus intuitif d'utiliser la dénomination des couleur en RGB, dénomination qu'on retrouve dans toutes les applications graphiques plutôt que les dénominations hexadécimale. Cependant d'un point de vue purement technique les deux ce valent.
Quand au choix du xhtml versus html je pense que c'est à chacun de se faire son idée; Cependant les recommandation du W3C oriente plus vers l'utilisation des CSS et donc de l'XHTML...
Enfin acheter un logiciel d'accord si on en a une utilisation qui justifie l'investissement et si la différence (en terme d'ergonomie, de fonctionnalité, de puissance...etc) est suffisante pour justifier l'investisssement. Personnellement le peu de HTML et assimilé que je fais ne justifie absoluement pas l'achat d'un logiciel. NVU a quelques défauts mais je peux très bien m'accomoder de ceux-ci pour l'utilisation que j'en ai. Surtout vu le prix des logiciel de création de document HTML...


----------



## pulgita (1 Décembre 2005)

Plovemax, bonjour,

J'ai fait les modifs suivant tes explications. En fait, le code 2 est au "petit poil". Je nécéssite maintenant un peu de temps pour assimiler ce que j'ai fait, c'est à dire comprendre le tout.
Bon, je suis d'accord avec toi concernant Dreamweaver, j'ai pu le tester, et pour moi, non spécialiste, je trouve Nvu beaucoup plus "pédagogique" et cela me convient grandement.
Merci infiniment et j'espère pouvoir t-être utile un de ces quatre.
Carmelo Gimenez


----------



## plovemax (1 Décembre 2005)

Heureux de t'avoir pu être utile.
A une prochaine


----------

